# von 627kb auf 35MB



## CREAGA (8. Dezember 2004)

Grüzi

Hab ein Bild in Illustrator9.0 gemacht, es enthät ein Tif und ein paar Vektorlinien.
Wenn ich dieses Bild jetzt im Illustr.7.0 Format abspeichere ist es plötzlich 35MB gross und vorher war es nur 627kb  Wiesoo


----------



## megabit (9. Dezember 2004)

Speicher mal in Illustrator 6 oder noch weniger. Du wirst sehen, dass es immer mehr wird, je älter die Version ist.

Warum? Ich denke, dass die Programme einfach insofern verbessert werden, dass sie nicht nur bedienerfreundlicher werden sondern auch speicherfreundlicher.


----------



## CREAGA (10. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Antwort !
 Gruss creaga


----------

